# Sicherungen Selektivität



## MFreiberger (9 September 2020)

Moin,

ich bin nicht sicher, ob das Thema hier richtig aufgehoben ist. Wenn nein => bitte verschieben.

Da ich bisher eher mit Steuerungstechnik und Programmierung zu tun hatte, bin ich im Bereich der Elektroinstallation nicht ganz sattelfest.
Speziell geht es mir um das Thema Selektivität.

Soweit mir bekannt, muss, um die Selektivität bei Schmelzsicherungen zu wahren, ein Nennstromfaktor von 1,6 eingehalten werden.
Aus dem SLS werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Ich verstehe ihn so, dass er Zeitverzögert (Charakteristik E) auslöst. Wieso ist er dann zu den vorhergehenden Schmelzsicherungen selektiv? Würden diese dann nicht eher auslösen?
Was ist mit Selektivität von LS aus?

Auf der Seite
https://www.elektrikerwissen.de/selektivitaet-stromkreis/

steht Folgendes:


> [h=3]Selektivität bei LS-Schaltern[/h] Leitungsschutzschalter*  sind grundsätzlich nicht selektiv. Bei einem Kurzschluss kann durch die  Abstufung der Nennstromstärken nicht sichergestellt werden, dass  Leitungsschutzschalter selektiv auslösen. Also auch, wenn mehrere  LS-Schalter mit dem Faktor 1,6 hintereinander liegen ist nicht  sichergestellt, dass nur der letzte LS-Schalter auslöst. Durch eine  Abstufung der Nennströme ist zwar eine unterschiedliche  Überlastauslösung gegeben, bei einem Kurzschluss gleicht es aber mehr  dem Zufall, welcher LS-Schalter auslöst.



Der Meister in unserer Firma sagt mir, dass sich auch Leitungsschutzschalter selektiv verhalten (mit dem Faktor 1,6). Deshalb kann man auch LS hintereinander verbauen. Eigentlich weiß er da sehr gut Bescheid.

Gibt es irgendwo genaue Angaben (VDE), etc.?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 September 2020)

Hallo,
ich würde es auch so sehen wie in dem Zitat.
Nehmen wir einmal an, du hast einen LS-Schalter 10A und 16A hintereinander. Nun hast du einen Kurzschluss, bei dem bedingt durch den Leitungswiderstand und dem Innenwiderstand deiner Spannungsquelle z.B. 100A fliessen - in diesem Fall wäre für bei LS-Schalter der Auslösestrom erreicht und verspreche dir :  es werden sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich auch beide gleichzeitig auslösen ...
Das würde aber auch für 10A und 20A noch genauso gelten ...
Etwas anderes ist es wenn es um die thermische Auslösung geht ... ;-)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MFreiberger (9 September 2020)

Moin Larry Laffer,

also "hängt" es an dem elektromagnetschen Auslöser.
Endlich mal eine für mich verständlicher Erklärung 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## homer092 (27 September 2020)

Hallo!

Es gibt zwischen Leitungsschutzschaltern KEINE Selektivität bzw. nur eine "Stromselektivität". Bedeutet: Bei Überlast ist durchaus eine Selektivität möglich (z.B. 25A LS -> 16A LS - bei 18A Last wird erst der 16A auslösen). Bei der elektromagnetischen Auslösung ist aber keine Selektivität möglich. Im Kurzschlussfall lösen entweder beide aus oder nur einer, aber welcher ist nicht zu sagen. Im Kurzschlussfall hast du schnell mal 200A oder mehr Kurzschlussstrom. Ein Strom bei dem beide auslösen werden. Welcher schneller ist kann man nicht voraussagen.

Selektive LS-Schalter sind je nach Hersteller zu NH Sicherungen gleichen Nennstroms selektiv. Ohne Gewähr, aber es gibt Hersteller bei denen das so ist, hier muss man aber ins Datenblatt und die Kennlinien gucken. Es gibt aber SLS Schalter da kann man z.B. einen 63A SLS vor den Zähler setzen und er ist zu den 63A NH-Sicherung im Hausanschlusskasten selektiv. Ist aber soweit ich weiß nicht bei allen so. Zu normalen LS-Schaltern sind SLS aber selektiv.


----------

